# So I made a holster....check it out



## duchamp6 (Jan 29, 2011)

This is for a little Keltec .380, the one i carry, thought I'd share some pics, it looks like a wallet in your back pocket.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks nice, though I can personally never carry in my back pocket. Always front pocket for me.


----------



## duchamp6 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

